# Feeding Rbp



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

my rbp dont seem to want to eat anything besides topical fish food pellets...i put blood worms and flakes and some other thing but the dont seem to eat but a little bit...they are 2" and ive have them now for a month...
whats ur guys' oppinion


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

IMO you should get them on white meats. Such as tilapia and shrimp. Try some different foods and see what they like most.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

At 2" they are starting to outgrow bloodworms and deffinitly flakes. Id try to get them on fillets and pellets.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Def try and keep them on pellets, I think its the best thing for them.
Also start trying things like tilapia and shrimp, they will eventually go for it but def keep them on pellets as a staple


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

piranha r ppl 2 said:


> my rbp dont seem to want to eat anything besides topical fish food pellets.


Your laughing, you have no idea how hard it is for some members here to get their p's to accept pellets...

Just keep them on a good type of pellets, I feed mine Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold + , they go crazy when they see me pull the bag out. Like ****** said, start trying to feed them white sea food once in a while as a treat and just pull out what they don't eat.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190519-free-food-for-your-piranhas/page__p__2535918__hl__Free%20Food%20For%20Your%20Piranhas__fromsearch__1&#entry2535918

Take a look at that as well.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

HGI said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190519-free-food-for-your-piranhas/page__p__2535918__hl__Free%20Food%20For%20Your%20Piranhas__fromsearch__1&#entry2535918
> 
> Take a look at that as well.


iv considered doing the exact same thing...glad to see it works


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Stick w/ pellets! It is a great staple for them. Feed meat occasionally as a treat.


----------

